# Shenandoah Valley Century



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Anyone doing the Shenandoah Valley Century?

I have signed up but have never done it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

Never done it but it does sound like a nice area to go for a ride.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

kytyree said:


> Never done it but it does sound like a nice area to go for a ride.


Are you from this area?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

Originally eastern Kentucky, but moving to eastern TN in a few weeks so I won't be too far away.


----------

